# Mexican income taxes



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone know the deadline for filing Mexican yearly income tax returns? I think it's April 30, but I'm not entirely sure if that's the case.

Many thanks!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It seems to be, according to the SAT website.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> It seems to be, according to the SAT website.


Why didn't I think of checking the SAT website? Thanks, maesonna.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

They don’t indicate the deadline very clearly on the website, though!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> They don’t indicate the deadline very clearly on the website, though!


You're right, but I finally found this: 

Calendario Fiscal - A más tardar el 30

Now I know when to start bugging my accountant to get cracking on my return!


----------

